# 1:350 ISW USS Langley



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well after finishing the Big "E" I thought I might as well finish the Langley, maybe. It's an ISW resin kit with all the problems that come with that - and then some. I didn't take a pic of the hull before I started but I did find a resonable facimile, except this one doesn't have the holes in it.










Once I cleaned out the "TINY" holes common in resin casting I enden up with holes the size of my thumb right up the sides eliminating the plating along the sides. If you do one of these you will become familiar with this stuff.










The side plating which actually formed the original hull was fabricated out of Evergreen strips then sanded down to a resonable thickness. The almost finished hull came out like this.


















Now I ONLY have to fix the spray shields along the deck that are broken and the seams where the detail on top of the hull were attached before the kit was sent out. I think these should be left to the builder to clean up and attach. On to the "almost planes".










Which will be replaced by Trumpeter ones which are not exactally period correct but since I'm not a rivot counter and build for fun that's fine with me.










But the photo etch is second to none and there is a bunch of photo etch. Also it comes with a wooden flight deck that is laser etched which is also fantastic but if you are building you may want to mount it to a piece of aluminum before attaching it to the photo etch cribbing.










Now to give an indication of the actual size othe Langley I have it sitting next to the 1:350 Big :E: I just finnished. It's about 1/3 the length and a whole lot thinner, try landing and f-14 on this baby!










Please under stand I'm not complaining to much about the kit, if it's a 1:350 USS Langley you want to build this is the only choice (aside from scratch building) I'm just supprised at the quality for the cost when one can resin cast an automotive wheel or a Panzer turret with remarkable detail for a small cost. On a bright note the company ISW is a remarkable company to work with and will replace parts with no problem and will answer any questions you have. I do recommend them for vintage war ships.

Please enjoy and I hope to post more after the holidays, unless Santa brings me something special!

Dave


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That's coming along really well! I agree with all your comments re: ISW and resin ships in general. Takes some patience, but the unusual subjects are worth it.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Took a break to build a Countach, yup that's a car, and it's almost done so I'm back at the Langley. I've got the hull almost done, only a couple of more addons, just to detail a bit than on to primer.
















Have had some fun scratch building a few parts, prop shaft supports and smoke stack systems, but e-mailed Ted from Comanders and he's sending a couple of spotlights and the props. Just couldn't come up with a resonable alternative.
















I hope to be starting on the flight deck and photo etch next week.

Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

It was COLD and snowing again today so I stayed in the model room and played. I was able to get the prop shafts and stabilizers mounted








the rudder installed








the main smoke stacks repaired and set








and started to fabricate the missing bilge keels.








Got to love the scratch building, fabricating and researching if your going to build this one. But that's modeling!!

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Figured I'd start the photoetch while I'm waiting for some replacement parts fromTed. So far I'm very impressed with the brass, it's thick enough to hold it's shape but thin enough to be easy to work. I have the box supports finished and the extension struts attched.








I thought I'd make a template from the scrap brass from the Enterprise for the flight deck. It will bond to the photoetch better than the aluminum I'd originlly planned to use.








If your doing this kit start with the two frames around the elevator, set the last two, fore and aft supports next, and fill in around. Some of the measurements are wrong in the instructions and the support struts need to be trimmed to fit properly.








More in a couple of days, unless the parts come in for the Jeep.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Got the frames and supports done today, below zero is to cold do anything outside.
















the parts did come in for the Jeep though so it's off to the garage for a bit of work on the 1:1 CJ-5.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work so far!


----------



## erikd (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Dave :wave: - That is looking great! Nice work on the frames!
Erik


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the work you have done so far Dave. She is looking brilliant.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

This is looking like it's going to be another excellent build, Dave. The PE frames and supports look awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Mark and Ace - and Erik, I see we coaxed you over to the dark side.. Glad to have you here. Now to get you building something without wheels.

Got to spend some time in the model room today and here she be. I pretty much finished up on the landing deck framework. I ended up having to cut a section out of the bottom of the central frames to get the bow and stern frames to contact.








these are pics of the finished deck supports.
















here are the moving crane and the elevator cranes
















Back to the hull. I've been finishing up the deck houses.
















and am forming the prop shaft seals.









Please enjoy Dave E


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I've got the hull about done now. I'll shoot it and the flight deck with automotive epoxy tomorrow. 


































Paint to follow soon I hope.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Got the hull and deck epoxy primed








added the netting on the flight deck and a few more handrails, supports and ladders on the hull
























and started on the life boats.








Hop to finish it up this week. Then on the the A-10

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's interesting seeing the shape of the old pre-conversion ship under the flight deck.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looking good, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I had some more time today so here's where I'm at. I scratch built the radio towers








Added some anchor chain








got her pretty much painted
































the deck is just sitting there. Now all I need to do is fasten down the wooden deck and detail it. Shoot the whole thing with flatcoat. And then decide if I want to build some more of those dreaded 1/350 planes.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

DONE almost. Finished up a couple of little things added a few decales and flatcoated her and have the base almost finished.


































If all goes well I'll post the final pics Sunday or possibly Monday, depending on the game. Still not sure about de planes.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Got it done before the game.
















I had to set it next to the Enterprise just for a size comparison.

















Weill till the next.
Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Andy Doty (Feb 2, 2011)

I should get mine today in the mail. I will have questions...many, many questions.


----------



## Andy Doty (Feb 2, 2011)

Got it!
Now, after I fill all the little holes in the hull, what did you use to prime your model? I was using Tamiya spray primer, but it’s off the market right now. 
Did you re-drill the holes for the off center port holes?
I plan on putting mine in water, so I’m not too worried about the shafts/propellers.
Respectfully,
Andy Doty


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy you got guts taking on this project. The topic is worth it though and since ISW is the only game in town you got to do it. As far as tiny holes I never saw any so if you could please, please post a pic of the hull before you start that would be great. And for the port holes I'd suggest filling them and redrilling, that way they are straight and will be parallel between rows. Remember to wash the heck out of the resign castings they have some nasty release agent. I washed mine with dish soap before and after working it, I also wiped it down with alcohlol but that's just me.. The primer I used is automotive primer made by PPG but I would be comfortable using any "non waterbased" primer. I've had good luck with duplicolor primers, and paints from any car parts store. Keep us posted as to your progress and don't hesitate to ask questions.

I'll send a PM

Dave


----------



## Andy Doty (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave,
Thanks. I have used photo etch on a couple of 1/700 scale ships, and I will be using Micro Krystal Klear to assemble it instead of superglue (mistakes are easier to fix). But my question is “annealing”. Did you do it? I haven’t done it yet, but this has a buttocks load of photo etch.
Respectfully,
Andy Doty


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy, I never heard of Micro Krystal Klear but after reading about it I'll have to get some for clear parts. It may work for the etch but I'm not sure if I'd use it for the resin but what the hey, if it works great. As far as annealing, I didn't. The parts are small enough I'm not sure if it would make a difference.

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautifully finished Dave.........Congrats and Cheers Mark


----------



## Andy Doty (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave,
Question about the main deck. I can’t tell from the photos that you have posted, but did you leave it like it is on the model? There are two photos on Navsource.org that show the “square blocks” all plated over with a false deck. I’ve also seen someone do an R/C version (can’t find it today), his main deck looks plated over. I got the plans from Floating Drydock, but haven’t taken the time to look to closely.
Respectfully,
Andy Doty


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy,

They did plate over the hatches eventually but it wasn't until shortly before they converted her to a tender. Most of the time that she was a naval trial or training ship her hatches were still there. I suppose either way you decide is ok just remember that if you do decide to plate it all of the centeral superstructure will have to be shortened.

Dave


----------



## Andy Doty (Feb 2, 2011)

*Langley Hull photos.*

All,
As requested (I hope as this is my first photo attachment post) several photos of the Langley’s hull.

Overhangs need cleaned up underneath, but that is to be expected. 

The pin holes need to be cleaned up. I did not notice too many of them, but I'm using squadron white putty to fill them in. I've had good luck with that product in other models.

Lots of “post” looking items are not all there, so that will be an interesting fill and file.

More photos will be added if this works.

Respectfully,
Andy Doty


----------



## Andy Doty (Feb 2, 2011)

*More photos.*

All,
Some more photos. The Stern shows some clean up around the shaft area, plus the pour area. The Aft superstructure again. Plus the two part flight deck. I think I will like this one better than the wood one. 

Respectfully,
Andy Doty


----------



## Andy Doty (Feb 2, 2011)

*Langley Hull and Spackle.*

Okay, after spending the weekend doing nothing, I finally picked up the hull again on Sunday night, and wondered if Bondo was the way to go. I’ve used it on the 18’ float of USS Enterprise we use here for parades, but didn’t really want to use it here. So I went with spackle. I applied it liberally with my finger, getting it into all the little pinholes, as well as the port holes that will need to be re-drilled to make them look better. After it dried some I wiped away most of it. I can see that it filled in the pinholes, but will need another run through on the port holes. More pictures later this week.

I wanted to show what I plan on doing with the water. The three photos show what my water looks like in 1/700 scale. LCS-2 Independence was the first, with the water just being rippled. The IJN DD vs PT-109 was next, and I started to add waves. Captain Ichiro Horatio Lawnmower is a DD going through the grass, unfinished as of yet…

Respectfully,
Andy Doty


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy, that's some nice work on the finished models. It looks like you have the water down pat.

In looking at the photos of your Langley all I can say is "DAMN" Ted had to redo his molds, either that or he sent me all the crap that had been returned. The detail is MUCH crisper than mine, the flight deck I had sent was wood not cast, there was no holes or any kind of marker for the prop shafts "NONE", the detail on the bridge area is phenominal compaired to mine and there was flash from resin cast all over the place that had to be ground off from around the pieces epoxied to the top of the hull. And the hull had air hole that you could stick a pencil in -- about an inch up the hull in several places. I can't wait to see pics of the rest of the kit, like the rudder, aft raised deck, starboard raised deck, planes ... and the list goes on. From what I see it malmost makes me want to get another kit - almost. Please keep us posted.

Dave


----------

